# Olbermann and Matthews are idiots!



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

what a waste, listening to these 2 losers.....i wonder if Matthews' leg is still tingling when Obama's name is mentioned? :rollin:



> Navigate: POLITICO Michael Calderone MSNBC prez to hosts: 'We're all on the same team' Main Content
> MSNBC prez to hosts: 'We're all on the same team' - Michael Calderone: MSNBC prez to hosts: 'We're all on the same team'January 23, 2010
> Categories:MSNBC
> MSNBC prez to hosts: 'We're all on the same team'
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Truthfully I often question Olbermann's sanity. No joke, and I am not trying to make political hay. It appears to me he has pulled blinders over his eyes, and has no depths to which he is willing to crawl.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the way he slaughtered Brown with his pathetic, juvenile name calling, made him look like an immature little kid......he is an embarrassment to his network, but they condone such behavior, so shall they reap the benefits of viewers and voters, much like Obama did when the voters of Mass. spoke......"not so fast, my friend......"


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

hunter9494 said:


> the way he slaughtered Brown with his pathetic, juvenile name calling, made him look like an immature little kid......he is an embarrassment to his network, but they condone such behavior, so shall they reap the benefits of viewers and voters, much like Obama did when the voters of Mass. spoke......"not so fast, my friend......"


Do you think that Rush Limbaugh is any better? Hannity use to do a lot of the same things too, lately he has been a lot more subtle. It is all about ratings.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

MSNBC is loaded with idiots, only their audience could possibly be dummer.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

TK33 said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > the way he slaughtered Brown with his pathetic, juvenile name calling, made him look like an immature little kid......he is an embarrassment to his network, but they condone such behavior, so shall they reap the benefits of viewers and voters, much like Obama did when the voters of Mass. spoke......"not so fast, my friend......"
> ...


I didn't realize Rush Limbaugh was on a "NEWS" network. I was under the impression he had his own "SHOW", not news program.

Personally, I don't care for Rush at all, even though he has a lot of good viewpoints, he corrupts anything good he says with his off the wall crap and damages the conservative viewpoint as a whole with his association.

Olbermann and Matthews are on a supposed "NEWS" network, yet act like juvenile delinquents when things go against their way of thinking. Of course this is the reason why Fox News kicks the crap out of the rest of the news networks. Not that they aren't slanted, they just don't fall off the deep end every single day of the week.

HUGE FREAKING DIFFERENCE!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

you would never know that from this site


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

floortrader said:


> MSNBC is loaded with idiots, only their audience could possibly be dummer.


MSNBC must not be doing too well financially. I wonder if the reason that they don't have an HDTV broadcast is because they can't afford it. I suspect that more people watch Bill O'Rielly reruns than any MSNBC broadcast since Foc News is typically near the top of all cable channels (USA, ESPN, Disney, TNT, et al) and MSNBC barely moves the needle. :lol: Week of January 11-17, 2010 http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/01/2...ehind-usa-in-cable-primetime-viewership/39372


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

floortrader said:


> MSNBC is loaded with idiots, only their audience could possibly be dummer.


You are 100%, they are targeting the under 30 uniformed BHO voters from 2008. To do that they have to hire uninformed progressive idealogs. It's a small audience, but a captive one!!! They hate everything and everybody that has more than they do.
uke:


----------

